# Reifensatz gratis????



## PikayHoSo (6. April 2016)

Hallo @Radon-Bikes,

bin  gerade mal wieder auf die radon-bikes.de Seite gesurft und ihr habt ja da den Testbericht der bike in Auszügen "abgedruckt".

Tolles bike (deswegen habe ich es mir ja auch schon im November gekauft) - aber wo darf ich mich den jetzt für den Gratis Reifensatz anmelden?

Zitat:
"Weil in einem anderen Testmagazin die Serienreifen (2,25er-Nobby-Nic in der Leichtversion) als unpassend kritisiert wurden, hat Radon-Boss Chris Stahl reagiert und schenkt dem Slide-8.0-Kunden einen zweiten Satz gratis dazu. Die Kombi aus 2,35er-Nobby Nic in Trail-Mischung und Rock-Razor-Hinterreifen in Pace-Compound macht das Bike um fast 300 Gramm schwerer, zahlt das aber mit Fahrspaß zurück"

Per PN sende ich euch gern meine Adresse ..

Pikay


----------



## punki69 (7. April 2016)

ich glaube,das gillt nur für die räder,die nach dem test der mountainbike ausgeliefert werden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastea82 (7. April 2016)

Schon irgendwie frech nach nem halben Jahr mit so einer Forderung um die Ecke zu kommen


----------



## ders (7. April 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Schon irgendwie frech nach nem halben Jahr mit so einer Forderung um die Ecke zu kommen


Finde ich auch. Wer es so fordernd schreibt sollte nichts bekommen. Der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## bastea82 (7. April 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Wer es so fordernd schreibt sollte nichts bekommen. Der Ton macht die Musik.


Das hat noch nichtmal etwas mit den Ton zu tun, die Forderung an sich ist einfach dreist. Wie man da überhaupt drauf kommen kann ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft.


----------



## ders (7. April 2016)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Das hat noch nichtmal etwas mit den Ton zu tun, die Forderung an sich ist einfach dreist. Wie man da überhaupt drauf kommen kann ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft.


Ja, das kommt dazu. Die Anonymität des Internets macht es leichter. Face to Face würde diese Forderung bestimmt nicht gestellt.


----------



## bastea82 (7. April 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Ja, das kommt dazu. Die Anonymität des Internets macht es leichter. Face to Face würde diese Forderung bestimmt nicht gestellt.


Das mag bei einigen sicherlich die Hemmschwelle senken, aber glaub mir, es gibt genug da draussen mit so einer Einstellung. Auch face to face.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. April 2016)

warum sollte nicht gefragt werden dürfen? Schrift hat keine Töne und der Versuch ist nicht zu verurteilen.


----------



## PikayHoSo (7. April 2016)

ders schrieb:


> Ja, das kommt dazu. Die Anonymität des Internets macht es leichter. Face to Face würde diese Forderung bestimmt nicht gestellt.


Da täuscht du dich, ich werde auch bei Radon direkt nachfragen - und was ist denn bitte an der Forderung falsch oder gar dreist? Als Kunde komme ich mir auch etwas komischvor, wenn das Bike kurz nach Erscheinen mit viel Prozenten Rabatt bzw. nun Gartis-Reifensatz angeboten wird. Und den "Ton" finde ich nun auch nicht daneben - ist denke ich eine normale Frage ohne Vorwurf, Anschuldigung oder Beleidigung.


----------



## ders (7. April 2016)

PikayHoSo schrieb:


> Da täuscht du dich, ich werde auch bei Radon direkt nachfragen - und was ist denn bitte an der Forderung falsch oder gar dreist? Als Kunde komme ich mir auch etwas komischvor, wenn das Bike kurz nach Erscheinen mit viel Prozenten Rabatt bzw. nun Gartis-Reifensatz angeboten wird. Und den "Ton" finde ich nun auch nicht daneben - ist denke ich eine normale Frage ohne Vorwurf, Anschuldigung oder Beleidigung.


Sehe ich anders. Du hattest nicht gefragt, sondern gefordert.
Als du im November das Fahrrad gekauft hattest, warst du doch mit dem Fahrrad, dem Lieferumfang und dem Preis einverstanden, oder hatte man dich zum Kauf gezwungen?
Es gibt immer mal wieder Preisnachlässe oder Produktänderungen, das heisst doch nicht, dass allen Kunden diese Änderungen offeriert und nachgereicht werden müssen.
Dazu kommt auch, das ein halbes Jahr eine recht lange Zeit ist.
Hättest du das Fahrrad vor ein paar Wochen gekauft hätte ich vielleicht noch Verständnis dafür, wenn du gefragt hättest.


----------



## bastea82 (7. April 2016)

Es sind 6 Monate vergangen, ist halt einfach Pech, so ist das Leben.
Mal ein Beispiel zur Veranschaulichung, vllt wird es dann klarer.
Du kaufst ein Auto ohne Winterreifen und 6 Monate später steht ein identisches Fahrzeug, diesesmal inkl. Winterreifen zum Verkauf. Gehst du dann auch hin und forderst die Reifen ein?
Das kann man jetzt auf jedes Angebot anwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (7. April 2016)

wo steht denn was von Ersatzreifen? geht daraus hervor wem die zustehen? gehen du nur mit Neukaufen raus oder ist es eine Art Austausch?


----------



## PikayHoSo (7. April 2016)

Wenn ihr das alle für normal haltet - gut, dürft ihr, ich frag lieber nach


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. April 2016)

Servus,

um hier mal ein wenig Klarheit zu schaffen: das Slide Carbon 140 8.0 wurde in der Vergangenheit in der Tat aufgrund der Reifen abgewertet bzw. im Vergleich zu AM+/Endurobikes (hier hinkt an sich ja bereits der Vergleich) als nicht abfahrtslastig genug beschrieben. Wir sind nach wie vor der Meinung, dass sich die original Bereifung in den meisten Fällen als bessere Wahl bewahrheitet und für den Großteil der Fahrer besser funktioniert (ohne etwas unterstellen zu wollen ), haben uns jedoch dazu entschieden, durch einen zweiten Gratissatz Reifen das Bike noch vielseitiger zu machen.

Daher: JEDER Besitzer eines Slide Carbon 140 8.0 (andere Modellreihen/Ausstattungsversionen sind hier ausgeschlossen) bekommt bei Bedarf einen zweiten Satz gratis nach Hause geschickt. Hierzu bitten wir euch, eine PN mit vollständigem Namen und Bestellnummer zu senden, alternativ auch an [email protected] . Für alle Kunden aus dem Megastore: hier benötigen wir unbedingt eine Kopie der Rechnung inkl. Namen + Übergabeprotokoll.

Nach Prüfung im System werden wir die Reifen nach Erhalt (ca. 1-2 Wochen > Stand heute) an euch versenden. Falls die erste Charge nicht ausreichen sollte, bitten wir um Verständnis, dass es hier ggf. zu Wartezeiten kommen kann.

Gruß, Andi

P.S.: Wir konnten "damals" auch nicht absehen, dass unsere Ausstattung in dieser Form nicht ganz so angenommen wird wie erhofft - die Prioritäten bzgl. "Gewicht vs. Abfahrtsperformance" schwanken hier anscheinend doch sehr stark. So lernt man für die Zukunft


----------



## PikayHoSo (7. April 2016)

Hallo Andi,

offen gesagt - WOW - das nenne ich mal einen postiven Beitrag zur Kundenbindung in der Servicewüste Deutschland! Hut ab....

Ein großes Danke und schöne Grüße aus dem Allgäu


----------



## dek (9. April 2016)

Das passt zu den Erfahrungen die ich mit dem Service gemacht habe. 

Einfach klasse.


----------



## PikayHoSo (2. Juni 2016)

Heute ist der Reifensatz angekommen - herzlichen Dank an Radon. Wird am Wochenende gleich getestet!
Wie gesagt, Note 1+ für diesen Kundenservice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

